# At Home Hobby



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Youâ€™re cooped up at home and canâ€™t go out. You played sports as a kid growing up. You have reasonable eye hand coordination. You like to challenge yourself and you like heads up competition. A small number of you may even have what it takes to compete on a world stage for money and fame. 

What is this game or hobby? Darts.

Steel tip darts is an inexpensive hobby you can start at home with very little investment. With modern electronics and an internet connection, you can also now compete against others from your own home. There are online webcam challenge matches, online leagues, and online tournaments going on now. 

The best part about darts is that you can practice and hone your skills at home alone. You donâ€™t have to go out and pay fees to learn your craft. All of this for free, 24/7, and you never leave the house. COVID is no excuse for not playing or practicing darts. 

Order everything online and you could be up and running in no time. A good board and a decent set of darts doesnâ€™t cost much. Even the upper end pro line of equipment is not that expensive relative to our boating and fishing hobby. A good set of dart barrels can last a lifetime. The only things you change out frequently are flights and sometimes shafts. Boards last for years when youâ€™re just getting started. 

Also, if you travel, itâ€™s fun to travel with darts and visit establishments with a lot of locals players or play in tournaments. Itâ€™s similar to walking into a pool hall with your own custom sticks. You walk in and all eyes are on you as you are the new guy. Youâ€™re either intimidated or youâ€™re not. Kind of like the movie Rounders. 

Darts is also an international game that you can play everywhere in the world, regardless of language barriers. Iâ€™ve played internationally and have been partnered with people that spoke no English and we got along just fine because we both knew the game. 

If youâ€™re just a tad bit OCD, you will play until your arm wears out. Everyday. The challenge of hitting the triple 20 as often as you can will be alluring. 

Once you learn how to throw, youâ€™ll discover the odd beauty of something that is so fundamentally simple to perform, but is so very hard to repeat on a consistent basis, for all three darts, on every throw. 

Youth can beat adults, women can beat men, older veteran age players are still at the top of their game. It is a great game for all. 

Respond here or PM me if you have questions about how to play or how to get started in the game. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

I also like playing darts. I started playing it when I was just a small kid. I wasn't good at it before my 15 I think. I still have it and relax while playing it with my wife or friends. It's one of my favourite sports. I have a map darts because my hobby is travelling. It's so cool to combine your hobby and favourite sport.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

KayBurton said:


> I also like playing darts. I started playing it when I was just a small kid. I wasn't good at it before my 15 I think. I still have it and relax while playing it with my wife or friends. It's one of my favourite sports. I have a map darts because my hobby is travelling. It's so cool to combine your hobby and favourite sport.


Thatâ€™s cool to hear KayBurton. Darts is a fun social game with friends. When I travel, I search for local dart leagues in major cities and look at the places where they play out of. Those places will have the good setups and also the better players. Youâ€™ll also find the blind draw doubles money events at those places too. I travel with sets of steel tip and soft tip darts. Before this COVID thing, it was fun to play new people in different cities and countries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

I was pretty good at lawn darts. Thinking about putting the team back together.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Played in the Canadian Open online steel tip event on webcamdarts.com tonight. There were 53 players and I took 1st place. Yay. There was no money in this event but it was good competitive practice.

The game tonight was was 501, best of 9, alternate start. Cork to see who goes first. 

The tournament started at 8pm and was done by 10:40pm. 

Beats watching TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

hurricane matt said:


> I was pretty good at lawn darts. Thinking about putting the team back together.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


St. Louis rules only.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

*Deadeye*

I once had a guy find out that I played darts and he begins to tell me how good he is. He's name dropping and talking about who he's played, who he's beat, where he plays, etc. He was feeling pretty confident about himself after reeling off that list of names. This happened at a local card game. There's always lot's of testosterone flowing in that environment.

After telling me how good he is, he asks me a few simple questions that I answer. Then he asks me if I ever would like to play a few games for money. I calmly say, "Sure, how much do you have? Tonight?" He went from being real cocky to tail between his legs in a matter of seconds. He didn't ask me to play for money anymore after that

People who don't play often think hitting a bullseye is a best thing you can do. Little do they know that the Triple 20 (60 pts) is worth more than a Double Bull (50 pts). Many think a double bull is a big deal and they come up to me while practicing and ask....can you hit a bullseye? Three of them looks like this...


----------



## Davidsel47 (Apr 10, 2019)

You could probably make a good living traveling as a Dart Shark. Pretty awesome video, I had a friend from Michigan that was a pretty serious player. He carried around his own custom darts and everything. He said it was much more popular up there then in South Texas. He died in a motorcycle accident in 2004. He was a chemical engineer from Michigan Tech, probably the smartest guy I have ever known.


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Not Darts, but I started making Angel Christmas Ornaments out of Pasta and I sell about 500 a year at Craft Bazaars etc. Something to do when it is so **** hot !


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

More


----------



## warrenly (Sep 7, 2020)

Are the someone else who works from home? Do you have time for your hobbies or I'm the only one? I'm reading articles about stress at work and realize I need to do something about it. https://womanlylive.com/tips-to-avoid-burnout-at-work/ here it says "meet with friends", but how if I'm self-isolating?


----------



## KayBurton (Jul 23, 2020)

My wife enjoys collecting diamond mosaics. For all the time, many of her works have already accumulated. But because of the work and daily bustle, there was no time to make frames and hang beauty on the walls. While there was a period of self-isolation, I was sad for two days, then I decided to try to make a frame. The process dragged on. I ordered different baguettes and plexiglass on the Internet, brought home and the process began. The framework turned out to be wonderful, it turned out to be a joint hobby. I think now I will make frames more often and not save up my wife's work. Plus, a homemade painting is a great gift.


----------



## Moskar (Nov 19, 2020)

My hobby is playing golf. But golf is great, but only if you have a reliable way of transporting equipment from one hole to another. At one point I got tired of spending money on golf carts and I decided to buy myself a new one, looked at the review here https://golf-hook.com/reviews/best-golf-push-carts/ and chose a new golf cart. It has a cup holder, an umbrella holder and a pair of customizable accessory tabs. With a lot of built-in amenities and more than enough storage space for basics, I really enjoy using it.


----------



## Tim Jorban (9 mo ago)

At home I usually like to play football or just watch movies, maybe sometimes I play computer with friends. Darts seems a little outdated to me


----------



## JessieJim (2 mo ago)

I usually play ping pong with my friends, recently I bought a cool table Killerspin and installed it on the basement floor. I play it since my childhood, it's very difficult to win me.


----------

